# Spalted Hickory bowl



## Barb (Jul 26, 2020)

I made this for a friend and I got the blank from @eaglea1. It's 9.5" x 3" and I used Hampshire Sheen as a finish. I really like the way it shines up almost immediately with only one coat. I don't use it for every bowl. It depends on the end result of the bowl I guess. My next bowl is going to have the walnut oil & wax woodturning finish from the doctorswoodshop.com that @Brandon Sloan recommended. I'm looking forward to trying that. 

I've also decided that I'm going to ask my girlfriend to do the signing for me from now on. When I attempt it, it looks like a 5th grader has done it. :)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Jul 26, 2020)

Great looking bowl. Like the simple design, lets the beauty of the wood "shine"!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 26, 2020)

I love it, you’ve got a beautiful catenary curve. Very pleasing to the eye. Beautiful blank as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 26, 2020)

Nice job with a great piece of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 27, 2020)

Great looking bowl Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 27, 2020)

That bowl is beautiful and the finish perfect. Was the hickory stabilized? Wish all spalted wood was that gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 27, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> That bowl is beautiful and the finish perfect. Was the hickory stabilized? Wish all spalted wood was that gorgeous.


Thank you and no it wasn't stabilized so it's lighter than it looks. :)


----------



## Barb (Jul 27, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> I love it, you’ve got a beautiful catenary curve. Very pleasing to the eye. Beautiful blank as well.


Thank you very much! I will admit that I had to look up what a catenary curve is. :)


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 27, 2020)

Barb said:


> Thank you very much! I will admit that I had to look up what a catenary curve is. :)


Design theory, it comes natural to some. You familiar with the rule of 3? The base of your project falls somewhere close to 1/3 of the total diameter. For closed forms, the mouth should be around 1/3 of the base.


----------



## Barb (Jul 27, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Design theory, it comes natural to some. You familiar with the rule of 3? The base of your project falls somewhere close to 1/3 of the total diameter. For closed forms, the mouth should be around 1/3 of the base.


That’s good to know. I’ve never heard of it personally but there’s so much I still need to learn, it could fill quite a few books. :)


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 27, 2020)

That’s a great looking bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 27, 2020)

Stunning! We all long for spalt to be that gorgeous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 27, 2020)

I love the look of the spalting. And, like you I had to look up catenary curve. And also like you, I've got so much to learn and this site helps break that learning curve!

Nice job Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 27, 2020)

Gawjus bowl there Barb!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 27, 2020)

I like the look of the bowl, and your signature is absolutely fine. Gives it that handmade look, which it is. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 27, 2020)

Great job Barb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

